

Ask HN: Best place to find a freelance coder? - JoKa

I'm looking for a coder to develop a pretty in-depth wordpress website. I have a design done, but am stuck on finding a coder. Do you have any recommendations of where I should look?
======
devonbarrett
Elance and Guru have some gems hidden inside - you just have to do a lot of
digging to generally find them.

I agree with @sheraz the quality in the Hiring/Seeking post is generally
higher then you will find on Elance or Guru.

...on the other hand I freelance and have WordPress experience ;-) [email in
profile if interested]

~~~
startupstella
(you should join matchist) (full disclosure, i am a cofounder and we are
looking for more wordpress devs) :)

~~~
devonbarrett
I would like to, but sadly I'm from the UK. Any plans to opening up to us over
here?

------
sheraz
Agree with @phasevar - you should put some contact info into your profile. HN
does a monthly hiring/seeking for companies, freelancers, and such. Below is
February's:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5150843>

PS - I'm currently freelancing :-)

------
adrian_pop
Well, I posted this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5231318> (Ask
HN: My SaaS idea was bad, need alternative part time job) about me needing a
job :)

Have a look.

------
timjahn
My new startup matchist (<http://matchist.com>) can help you find a quality
developer and ensure you only pay when work is complete.

~~~
QuantumGuy
clientsfromhell.com would like to have a word with you

~~~
devonbarrett
Not sure if you meant clientsfromhell.net?

~~~
QuantumGuy
Yes clientsfromhell.net sorry about that

------
phasevar
You should put your contact details in your profile.

------
JoKa
Thanks for the ideas. @phasevar, email added.

------
timmm
HN Monthly hiring posts

------
relaunched
Referral.

